# Adjustable Propane Regulator



## DannyTX (May 16, 2011)

Here is something that I have found to be great for my grills.  I have bought a couple of them at a local propane dealer.  However the one in the below link appears to be the same one as mine.

I originally bought one almost twenty-five years ago for my Ducane grill when it just wouldn’t get hot enough.  I since found it to be great for my fish cooker.  A few months back when I bought our Weber Genesis I didn’t think I was going to need it.  But when the propane started getting low I couldn’t get the grill hot enough to sear anything.  When I put this regulator on it I was able to get the grill hot enough again.  

One thing I don’t really know about is if it could have any affect on a grill warranty.  If you use one of these and then take a grill to a dealer for warranty work you might put the factory regulator on to get service.  

http://www.protanksupply.com/adjustable ... sp?ID=2000


----------

